# United Monster Talent Agency



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG this is SO FUNNY!!! My friend Nikki is a agent at United Talent Agency in LA...i a sending this to her, she will love it!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I knew it !!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, that was great!


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

They won the Rondo for best short film!

http://www.rondoaward.com/rondo/rondos.html


----------

